# Which and why: Partagas Shorts or Trini Reyes?



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I know that both of these cigars are good-uns. The Shorties are less expensive but the Reyes are just so silkily smooth. Which ones will age better? If price, flavor, and ageability are your primary factors, which one would you pick?  

SB


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Far from an expert here - but I do have both - and I have to admit that I may be turning into a Partagas whore  

I just really like the flavors of the Partagas over the Trini Reyes.

Ron


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I like the Trinis. Shorts are more peppery and sweeter, Reyes are more smokey / non-pepper-spicy. At least of the ones I've had, none of which have been aged.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have never had the Reyes.
However, being a big fan of the Partagas line and equally a fan of the Trinidad Robusto, if the Reyes are anything along the lines of their bigger cousin, can't go wrong with either of your choices here.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

If price weren't a consideration I would prefer the Trini's over the Shorts. 
That said, I can't ever leave them alone long enough to get any decent age on them, but my guess would be that the Trinis would really rock after a few years on them.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Lovin those Party Shorts right out of the box...


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Those are two of my favorites, I can't choose!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Trinis all the way!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

SilvrBck said:


> I know that both of these cigars are good-uns. The Shorties are less expensive but the Reyes are just so silkily smooth. Which ones will age better? If price, flavor, and ageability are your primary factors, which one would you pick?
> 
> SB


Good luck aging either one of these cigars! :2


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Trinis all the way!


I have to agree. The shorts are a great out of the box type of smoke but I think the Trinis have more potential for the long haul....:2


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I vote for the Reyes.. Although I have had good and bad of both.. I think the Reyes are a more "sophisticated"


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

:tpd:


Andyman said:


> I vote for the Reyes.. Although I have had good and bad of both.. I think the Reyes are a more "sophisticated"


Trinidad is Havana's top line cigar, and it just may be too refined for some tastes or some moments. Why that cigar shouldn't be the default is bigger question in my mind? Most Trinidad smokers would have both the Shorts and Reyes anyway...

I am not knocking the Shorts, a 50 cab is must have in an collection. Aged; Shorts- as there is a much larger production (longer manufacture history) and more likely to find aged Shorts than Reyes.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I love the Reyes, but if money is a concern (it is with me), and you are wanting to age and smoke them along the way, you might be better off getting a 50 cab of the shorts. I like both of them though and they have different flavour profiles, so if I were you, I'd get the 50 cab of shorts first, and then save up for the Reyes and buy them after your next paycheck!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> I have to agree. The shorts are a great out of the box type of smoke but I think the Trinis have more potential for the long haul....:2


That's the point. If you are just buying to smoke and budget is a concern go party.

Both are worth smoking. The shorts are old school smokes. Probably give the trinnies a run for the money over the long term.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I have only had one of each, both thanks to BOTL's here.. and I loved them both, but the Trini Reyes, was just a TOUCH better.
Scott


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Haven't tried the Trini Rayes yet, but had my first Party Short tonight. It was awesome. Without a doubt, my favorite smoke to date thanks to the kindness of j6ppc.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Would be the Trinis for me, I've always preferred them to shorts.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't seem to grab anything other than the Party Short when I go to the humi. I have not tried the Reyes but those party shorts are something else.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The Reyes are a great little cigar, but between them and the Partagas Shorts. I would go with the shorts because I think overall they are a better value and will age with as much complexity and flavor as the Trini's for less of the price. It doesn't matter both of these are excellent smokes........

ATL


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would choose the Reyes, I think they taste that much better (to me) that it justifies the price difference. Really though, this is a no lose proposition.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't mind me just post whoring on this one. Haven't had either, but have a short sitting in the humi. Why don't you ask PartagasPete what he would choose?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I have never tried the Reyes but I do have a box on order...  

I have been gifted a couple of the Shorts and I was worried they would be too strong for me but I enjoyed them greatly! Must figure out how to get more...:z


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I may be the only person alive that does not like the party shorts.. I dont know why, i just cant get into them.. Between the two, i would go with the Reyes.. 


BUT, and you know there ALWAYS ahs to be a but

I would go with either the Bolivar Petite Corona, and you can find some with age around the different vendors... 

Or the Ramon Allones Club Corona, and you most liekly will NOT find any of these with age..

Just my 1 cents worth of info..


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Shorts ... shorts ... shorts ...

or reyes ... 

get them both ... you won't regret it ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> get them both


Good answer!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Gotta choose one box? Trini baby!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

To clarify, I am not looking to buy aged cigars. I just don't smoke all that often so If I bought a box they would take a nice long nap as I slowly whittled away at the stash. I think I would rather spend a little more to get something I truly enjoy. Trinis here I come!

This may be a really stupid question but I see that the Reyes come in a box of 24 or a box of 5x5. Is the 5x5 considered a cab or just a different way of packaging. Does it really make a difference besides just getting one more cigar?

Thanks for all the replies!

SB


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

5x5 is 5 (carboard?) 5-packs.
Get the 24.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Do Shorts to keep from smoking all the RASCC's and Reyes to save the rest of the Sig1's.
Yeah, both.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

mmblz said:


> 5x5 is 5 (carboard?) 5-packs.
> Get the 24.


Ah yes, I see. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

TTT! all cubans have that unreplicable cuban flair, but TTT is one (more botique) brand that offers a little twist on an otherwise traditional cuban taste. I just love the whole line.

but the Party Short is a freakin legend. Ive heard a lot of questions asked on here in my time, but i will say chances are the answer was either Party Short or RASS. 

call them Club Stogie Cult Classics!


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

I just had a Party Short last Friday night, included with some contest winnings from a very generous BOTL.

As far as I'm concerned, you can't go wrong with that smoke. I'm feeling an itch right now as we speak just thinking about it. [email protected], I can't wait for my box to get here... 

-M


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I love them both, but would choose the Reyes if I could only have one.

I'm sure you could find someone to split them with you if you wanted to find a way to buy both.

Dan


----------

